

Tell HN:Designing, Developing, and Launching in 7 Days - jpastika
http://jpastika.posterous.com/designing-developing-and-launching-in-seven-d

======
jpastika
I setup a blog to chronicle my adventure of trying to design, develop, and
launch a product in seven days. This is my first rails application, so I'll
include information on the tools I'm using and where I am finding sources of
information. I'll also post costs along the way.

